# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Введение рекламы на форуме

## Mazaykina

*Дорогие форумчане!* 
Если вы обращали внимание- наш форум живет ПОКА без сайта. Это объясняется разными причинами, главная из которых: отделение от сайта минусовок и форума plus-msk, который был создан более 5 лет Николаем и активно развивался в интернете, от него в свое время  отделились многие форумы с идентичными идеями. Так зачем создавать еще одну коллекцию минусовок, если она есть тут, у наших друзей? 
*Закон сети гласит: если ты что-то хочешь открыть, открывай  НОВОЕ!* 
 Но ведь новое- это затраты и немалые. Одно программирование чего стоит... И вот отсюда вытекает вторая причина, почему еще сегодня сайт не готов, хотя, НОВАЯ идея уже воплощается в реальность и приобретает реальные очертания.  Недостаток финансов на реализацию проекта - да, вот такая банальная причина.:frown:
 Именно из-за этого приходится идти на следующий шаг- реклама на форуме. Поверьте, нам очень не хотелось прибегать к этому способу, ведь не секрет, что многие форумы и сайты создаются сегодня именно для получения прибыли.  Раньше реклама на сайтах выглядела  иначе...
 [IMG]http://*********ru/779163.gif[/IMG]

Если некоторые думают, что реклама от гугла приносит бешеные бабки- смею вас уверить- НЕТ! Ведь признайтесь, мало кто из вас кликает на эти рекламы, верно?  :wink: Так за что будет платить гугл, он ведь тоже умеет деньги считать  :Aga:  Мало того, иногда прорывается реклама совсем не нейтрального или близкого по тематике сайта характера.  :Vah:  Что ж, это издержки, приходится мириться. 

Поэтому, друзья мои, у нас к вам большая просьба! Вернее две!  Для тех, кому мешает реклама -*старайтесь не обращать на нее внимания, примите, как необходимую данность.* И вторая: для тех, кто хочет и готов помочь развитию форума и в первую очередь сайта – если вам несложно, *кликайте иногда на эти рекламные ссылки* (ведь и правда, иногда появляются интересные и нужные нам). Тысяча ваших кликов- и АЖ 1 евро будет перечислено на счет форума!!! Разбогатеть не удастся, но работа над сайтом, который уже перерастает в социальную сеть со СЛОЖНЫМ программированием - пойдет быстрее. :Aga:  
*В любом случае- мы надеемся на ВАШЕ понимание ситуации и ВЫ не станете  в нас кидать камнями. :rolleyes:*

----------


## Лев

*Mazaykina*,
 А порнореклама тоже пусть будет?:rolleyes: или ещё бывают странные спамеры - переводишь и не понятно о чём...

----------


## Kliakca

> Mazaykina,
>  А порнореклама тоже пусть будет? или ещё бывают странные спамеры - переводишь и не понятно о чём...


*Лев*,вы не совсем правильно поняли.
Продаётся место под рекламу на главной странице форума (обычно в шапке или внизу страницы), на которую и надо кликать.
А разного рода реклама в темах, является спамом, что запрещено правилами.


> А порнореклама тоже пусть будет?


Или вы решили место под свой стриптиз прикупить на главной странице???:eek: :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Продаётся место под рекламу на главной странице форума (обычно в шапке или внизу страницы), на которую и надо кликать.


Правильно, Настя. Естесственно, когда подписывается контракт, там стоит такая фраза 


> Я не буду размещать объявления на сайтах, содержащих порнографические материалы.


 Но порой, у них проскальзывают некоторые мягко скажем эротические ссылки... 



> А разного рода реклама в темах, является спамом, что запрещено правилами.


Приведу пример- в сутки регистрируется примерно 20 пользователей. Из них 5-8 спамеров, которые приходят со своими порноссылками. Боремся, всеми силами. Но иногда проскакивают, шоб им пусто было... Их бы активность, да в мирное русло!

----------


## Kliakca

> регистрируется примерно 20 пользователей. Из них 5-8 спамеров, которые приходят со своими *****ссылками.


Регистрируется один и запускает спам-бот.
Усложните принцып регистрации и они отпадут. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Усложните принцып регистрации и они отпадут.


Они обхдят любую регистрацию (на сегодня) из тех, что предлагает лицензионный буллетин.

----------


## swinging

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, я может чего то не понял. Где рекламные банеры, на которые нужно кликать? У меня никаких банеров нет. У Николая на форуме были, я периодически кликал, а здесь некуда кликать. Или это говорится про то, что будет в перспективе?

Удачи!

----------


## Kliakca

> Или это говорится про то, что будет в перспективе?


Для этого надо найти "покупателя места" под рекламу, а чтобы покупатель был прибыльный надо развивать форум и увеличивать посещаемость.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Или это говорится про то, что будет в перспективе?


Это будет в ближайшем будущем.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Elvis-nsk*



> напишите скрипт, при активации коего, как бы залипает у юзера клавиша F5...
> делов то...


Не надо держать гугл за дураков.  :Aga:  Там сидят такие умники, что все эти ходы просчитывают на раз.

----------


## swinging

> Это будет в ближайшем будущем.


Ага! На главной покликал.
__________________________________________
Ага! Везде появилась!

Удачи!

----------


## deni

Я готов покликать!

----------

